

My Journey to Becoming an Indie Game Developer - aks_kuhu
http://therodinhoods.com/forum/topics/my-journey-to-becoming-an-indie-game-developer?xg_source=msg_appr_topic

======
aks_kuhu
Please give your honest feedbacks on the article.

